# Nice miniature clamps



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I found these little clamps in the latest Lee Valley catalog and thought I would pass the link along so you can check them out. They would make a great little project on the lathe too for those who would prefer to make their own:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/pa...at=1,43838

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Lee Valley stuff is pretty good. I would say that price is a steal.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

That's a great site! Nice prices too. 

Every railroader needs a railroad clock too 

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=54197&cat=1,42405,42406&ap=1


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The price is so good, why make your own?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem being I just spent over $125 there. OK SOME of it was for Christmas presents for other people AND one item was for work. That's justifiable right? 

Chas


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Chas, 
Let he who has never over spent cast the first stone


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that MicroMark has similar clamps, but I don't recall how they compare in price. 

I'm still using my miniature Starrett parallel clamps that I bought in 1957 after starting my toolmaker apprenticeship. How's that for a good return on investment? 

Larry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Got my order last night. One of my other purchased items was a digital protractor...one for home and one for work. The little clamps are a tiny little treat!


----------

